# Table saw base cabinet construction



## ADHDan (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm going to be making a base for my R4512 similar to this - http://lumberjocks.com/projects/92257 - and I'd like to use up the piles of sheet goods I've got laying around. Overall dimensions are roughly 50" wide by 25" deep by 20" tall.

I'm planning to make the bottom and the sides (including a center divider/support panel) from 1" thick melamine, the back from 1/2" thick melamine, and the top from a nearly 2" thick commercial conference room tabletop (composite material, not solid wood). All the joints will be glued and screwed dadoes. Does this sound like a sufficiently heavy-duty build? Should I bolster it with hardwood supports?


----------



## JonHitThingWithRock (Sep 7, 2013)

I'd be surprised if that wasn't strong enough, especially with the dados


----------



## AlanBienlein (Jan 29, 2011)

It sounds like it's sturdy enough. When I did mine I used a piece of steel tubing under the front to prevent sagging as the solid plywood back prevent the back side from sagging.









Here is a shot during the construction of it showing the steel tubing from the front.


----------



## ADHDan (Aug 17, 2012)

Good idea. I don't have steel tubing on hand, but I'd bet a length of 2×4 edge-joined along the bottom would suffice.


----------

